# Some pleco shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some pics, first two Are of Crystal Rose's newly acquired LF BN baby:





















And then this is my Red Marble Calico LF Setup:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey you can see my reef tank in that last shot lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Took me a bit to figure that out. I was trying to figure out how you could have a breeding box in the middle level of a tank. LOL

Love the setup. Is that real driftwood or the artifical kind? They are getting pretty good at making that stuff look real.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol:

Nah that's the real stuff, Malaysian driftwood, got it from www.tedsfishroom.com has most excellent pieces.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

is that him in the very middle of the glass?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing shots as always!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone, the one in the middle of the glass is a red marble calico:


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

That...is one insanely long tail...lol.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats a new species known as albino bettapleco. LOL


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

beautiful plecs, and i love that driftwood


----------

